# A Concise Explanation



## Brady (Jan 24, 2005)

I know that there are many resources on this site to learn more about covenant theology but I really just want a concise explanation so that I can grasp it. I've read a lot of articles about it but I just can't understand it. Can someone please briefly explain covenant theology in layman's terms?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brady_
> I know that there are many resources on this site to learn more about covenant theology but I really just want a concise explanation so that I can grasp it. I've read a lot of articles about it but I just can't understand it. Can someone please briefly explain covenant theology in layman's terms?



Impossible


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 24, 2005)

By the way, Welcome Brady


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 24, 2005)

A couple of places to start:


http://www.fpcjackson.org/resources/apologetics/Covenant Theology & Justification/ligoncovt.htm

http://gospelpedlar.com/cov_theo.html

http://www.fpcjackson.org/resources/apologetics/Covenant Theology & Justification/warfield.htm

http://www.fpcjackson.org/resources...gy & Justification/Ligons_covtheology/01a.htm


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 24, 2005)

This is simplistic of course, but it's also accurate: I'd say the best concise way to define Covenant Theology is that it's a hermeneutic that assumes continuity between the Scriptures until shown otherwise.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 24, 2005)

"The gospel begins, not in Matthew 1:1, but in Genesis 3:15." - Martyn Lloyd-Jones 



Bryan
SDG


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bryan_
> "The gospel begins, not in Matthew 1:1, but in Genesis 3:15." - Martyn Lloyd-Jones
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it started before the Foundation of the World.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 24, 2005)

It was just in the planning stages at that point 

Bryan
SDG


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Brady_
> ...


----------

